# Bibs w/out Belly Panel



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

I didn't want to hijack the other bibs thread....

I purchased my first bibs about 4 years ago at Performance Bike Shop. I got a pair of Performance brand and a pair of Descente bibs. I much preferred the Descente over the Performance namely because they were just a lot less fabric and don't have fabric over my ENTIRE stomach.

I decided to get some better quality bibs this year and ended up with the Pearl Izumi Attack bibs. I got a great deal on them but unfortunatly did not get to try them on first. They seem to fit more like the Performance ones...they have a lot of fabric up the back and a panel that covers my belly.

The Descente ones I liked (which were also cheap and have a crappy chamois) seem more like a pair of shorts with built in suspenders rather than this huge girdle thing I've found with the Performance and PI.

I'm skinny as a rail so maybe these are for guys who aren't? Would anyone out there describe their bibs as "suspenders" over "girdle"? If so what is the brand?

Hope I'm making sense.

Thanks,
Ted

P.S. I'm not a racer and not looking to spend $300.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. Some come up pretty high in the front, like some PI and to a lesser extent some Garneau. Castelli are low in the front and tend to be a snug fit, so may work well for you. Check these:

Castelli Velocissimo Due Bib Bike Shorts - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

these are cut really low in the gut area: *Limited Edition* Attaque Bib Shorts By Etxe Ondo Cento Cycling


I don't care for them much though. The quality is great, no problem there. It's just one of those things where the chamois doesn't work well for me personally but it's not due to anything being wrong with them and they'd likely be great for a lot of other people.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

DeMarchi are cut lower too.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Modify the ones you have already with a seamstress.

Bibs are freaking expensive.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Castelli Free are the real deal for that. Kinda spendy, though.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a pair of Santini's Slice model that are cut low in the front and pretty comfortable with nice wide mesh straps. Note not all their models are cut like this.

http://www.performancebike.com/bike...alogSearchResultView&searchTerm=santini+slice


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Giordana Silverline is lower, as are some Castellis.


----------



## jne3 (Sep 14, 2011)

looigi said:


> Yeah. Some come up pretty high in the front, like some PI and to a lesser extent some Garneau. Castelli are low in the front and tend to be a snug fit, so may work well for you. Check these:
> 
> Castelli Velocissimo Due Bib Bike Shorts - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


This^^

Or, a really really low-in-front option is the Castelli Podium Collection stuff, but the shoulder straps are not as comfortable and the chamois is not as good, IMO.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

looigi said:


> Yeah. Some come up pretty high in the front, like some PI and to a lesser extent some Garneau. Castelli are low in the front and tend to be a snug fit, so may work well for you. Check these:
> 
> Castelli Velocissimo Due Bib Bike Shorts - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


The Castelli Nero and BodyPaint bibs are also low in the front and both fit snugger and the straps are shorter than the original Velocissimo, but I haven't tried the Velocissimo Due. I really like the Velocissimo, even better than the much-more-expensive BodyPaint.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have castelli bibs & the are definitley low cut, great chamois too.


----------



## drfriend1978 (Jul 28, 2011)

I second the Giordana Silverline comment. They make it easier to have a wee (a pee to most people on here) if you go for the "up and over" technique too.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

drfriend1978 said:


> I second the Giordana Silverline comment. They make it easier to *have a wee (a pee to most people on here)* if you go for the "up and over" technique too.


Thank you for clarifying...


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

The Castelli Nero was discontinued I believe and bibs in certain sizes are impossible to find new now. The Castelli Presto's and body Paints fit a little on the medium-high side. Both come up an inch or so below my navel. Now the Castelli Podiums are very low cut, barely reaching waist line in the front. The legs are also about an inch longer than the Presto and taper much more dramatically towards the knee.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

These are really low in the front.

http://www.realcyclist.com/castelli-podium-collection-mortirolo-bibshort-mens


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

*Thread Dredge*

Anybody have any new models to add to the low cut list? DiMarchi still look to be low cut, any others?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Castelli Inferno are quite low in the front.

Castelli Inferno Bib Shorts | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Assos S7 line is low cut in the front in sides.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Check out Bib Shorts & Full Bibs | DannyShane | Designer Cycling Apparel for really low-cut bellies.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

+1 on the Assos S7 bibs. If you like bikini bibs, these are for you. Almost worried about my junk falling out - seriously.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

OldChipper said:


> +1 on the Assos S7 bibs. If you like bikini bibs, these are for you. Almost worried about my junk falling out - seriously.


Yep, almost too low.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Giordana Silverline is lower, as are some Castellis.


Agree on Giordana's. Just picked up some Biemme's which feel similar but not quite bib short weather yet.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

looigi said:


> Check out Bib Shorts & Full Bibs | DannyShane | Designer Cycling Apparel for really low-cut bellies.


I like the design, but $200 for a set of bibs is out of my budget.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

agree, the Castelli free aero are awesome, and though are spendy I think a $200 retail I got my first pair on clearance from a LBS @ $120, and was able to try them on, also tried the slightly less expensive Castelli, and it was almost as good, but they only had a medium and I found the large fit better, I'm 6' and 165# so kinda tall and slender, and get a medium in PI and many other brands. My new team uses Castelli Kit so when I saw the Free was available as part of the team deal at less then I paid for my first pair of non team bibs, I made sure to order 2 pair and was glad to know for sure that I really liked them and the fit, I also really like the X2 pad, I've tried there smaller thinner Kiss pad and it might be fine for a cross race or shorter race, I like the X2 better for longer ride comfort. Also the lower waist does make the PEe break much easier as others have noted, I like good bib knickers for colder weather but the much higher waist, makes disrobing for a simple pee break nessisary.



danl1 said:


> Castelli Free are the real deal for that. Kinda spendy, though.


----------

